# Cufi



## Ravens (May 9, 2007)

I saw a broadcast by Hagee today about his Christians United For Israel conference/organization. It was full of Republican politicians, rabbis, and most of the big-wig televangelists (Parsely, Copeland, DuPlantis (sp.?), etc.).

Now, none of that is new to me, because I'm aware of that craziness that's present in pseudo-Christianity.

However, I'd never heard any of them explicitly (even if they implicitly) deny the faith and go this far:

The Israeli ambassador said they were going to keep fighting for "the Spirit of God which _unites us all"_ (this was a non-Christian Jew), and the whole auditorium completely erupted in cheers. Later, Hagee or someone called them our elder brothers in _the faith._

That stuff blows my mind. Its a completely different religion.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 9, 2007)

I share your perplexity. I was listening to a couple on early am radio yesterday. They went on and on about helping Israel and Jerusalem defeat all enemies and nay sayers. In the very last words of the closing credit when they ask for money they mention Jesus' name. That's it, day after day, they preach ethnic Israel, say "Jesus is coming" and ask for money. No gospel, no doctrine, no scripture ) except of course eschatological pretexts. 

Between that garbage and emergent church messages we have returned in every way to Luther's day. Messages are being preached in order to garner money to make a bigger church. We call that 'selling indulgences'.


----------

